# Getting rid of the chaff



## ImperialJohn (Oct 25, 2020)

Hello. This is my first time ever on any coffee forum however I'm not exactly a newbie. I've enjoyed my own coffee since I was quite young. I worked in an Italian cafe and then later Pizza restaurant when I was younger so used the espresso machine quite a bit.

I did have my own small Krupps espresso machine for many years. I'd say from the early 2000's until early 2018 when it broke and stopped working so I threw it in the bin. I've been making do with a small Bialetti since then as I couldn't justify at the time the prices for espresso machines and the distinct lack of them as everything seemed to have gone coffee pod mad. I am now thinking of getting a Sage Bambino Plus whenever I can get one in the sale or on discount. I sadly missed a few bargains in the last few months.

More recently probably for about a year now I have been roasting my own coffee and really enjoying that. It was always very difficult to find more light roast coffee in the shops as everything seems to have strengths of 3,4, 5 and even 6 I've seen. Very little lower that a 3 and medium roast. I still like stronger stuff occasionally but I think in general I prefer light roast coffee and sometimes medium.

My question for those who roast their own coffee as well is how do you get rid of the chaff afterwards? At the moment I just scrunch up the beans in my hands to get it off and then I blow it onto the carpet and hover it up afterwards with my Miele cylinder vac. I am thinking that there must be a better method than this though so wanted to know how you get rid of it and what you have come up with? Are there any special tools specifically for this that you use that don't cost a lot for very small scale roasters?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

What are you roasting in & what batch sizes are you doing?

A shake in a sieve should do it. With the gene I would lie the beans out on a mesh sheet for oven chips and put it on a thick baking tray with a fan blowing over it. I found a little shake in that after the beans had cooled would remove almost all of the chaff.


----------



## SamB (Oct 31, 2019)

its hard to get rid of the chaff outside after the roast is finished but you can try tipping it from one bowl to and another on a windy day. that worked for me when it is a small amount


----------

